# What mod?



## jackass (14/5/15)

Now I have had the istick 30 for 3 weeks and I feel its not enough. Well its enough for now, but I'm running it on 30 watts already and I'm a bit disappointed that I didn't go bigger. For now I will go back to single coils cause it feels like I need more power for my duals.

Now I want to know, what high power mod I should look into for my next purchase? I will keep the istick for carrying out as its nice size. I want a mod that will last me all day on a charge chain vaping( or close) and it should be durable and high powered ( I don't know what would be enough) and not too expensive. ( my wife is already complaining even if she is happy I'm not smoking.)

This forum has been the bomb so far. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (14/5/15)

Try the Smok M80...great little device - 80W and battery life for days (and faux temp control that works with kanthal) 

Alternately, if you want something a bit bigger (and proper temp control thrown in) have a look at the IPV4

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis (15/5/15)

IMO:

Best value for money choices... not necessarily best in category.

Battery life: Smok M80 or iStick 50W.
Power: Sig 100/150
Temp control: SXMini or HCigar HB or Smok M80.

Its really hard to find something that will fit all 3 categories at the same time; But the one that comes the closest is the Smok M80.
Decent power ceiling (80W). 
Very nice battery life (4400mAh - lasts me anywhere between 2½ to 3 days @5-6ml per day).
Semi-temperature control: Reasonably good temperature control with Nickel (but not NEARLY as good as DNA or SXMini-J accuracy and performance) and can "simulate" temperature control with Kanthal. Its a little weird under kanthal temperature mode, as its not really measuring the temperature and responding, but acting according to a pre-defined "curve".

But all things considered, I am not really disappointed in my M80 at all.
Except that it's USB port is at the bottom, which is annoying, but not a dealbreaker if your tank can lay on its side without leaking (so far so good with the Subtank Mini)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

